# Can I tarp over a deck for the winter?



## drh (Dec 4, 2007)

Wanted to poll the group to see whether covering the floor an outdoor (cedar) deck with a tarp over the winter is a good idea? The hope is to protect the stain from having snow sitting on it and melting after a few months.

What we're seeing is after a snow melt, the deck is covered with a layer of dirt (from the melted snow) that is a bit of a chore to clean off each year. Is there any harm in tarping over the deck for 5 or 6 months?

Thanks,
Dan in Canada


----------



## jlhaslip (Dec 31, 2009)

I wouldn't use a tarp. It will contain the moisture and not allow the cedar to breathe.
Use a better stain product. Sikkens comes to mind. It ain't cheap, but it works.


----------

